# ادم تعلم كيف تغازل زوجتك



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

كثيرات هن الزوجات اللاتي يفتقدن الاهتمام؛ الكلمة الحلوة، نبرة الصوت الدافئة، العطف والحب والغزل.. 
ولحل تلك المشكلة؛ هناك بعض الأمور البسيطة التي تفتح أمام الزوج أبواب زوجته المغلقة، أن المرأة كالوردة إذا رويتها حنانا منحتك كل عبيرها المدفون بفعل قسوة الحياة وقسوة الكلمات، مع الوضع في الاعتبار أنها لا تطلب المستحيل، بل أبسط الأشياء قد تكفيها وترضي غرورها.


خطوات على طريق الغزل​
هل تعلم أن استخدام اللغة الصامتة والتي تظهر في ملامح الرضا والانبساط على وجهك عندما تتواجد بالمنزل لها فعل السحر في أهل بيتك.. فالبعض يعتبر التكشير والامتعاض نوعًا من أنواع الوقار، ولكن في الحقيقة هو بذلك يبعد الجميع عنه، خاصة زوجته وأولاده.
كلمة إعجاب تشجعها كثيرًا، تجعلها تهتم أكثر بنفسها؛ ملابسها، شكلها.. فكلما استمررت أنت في تقديم كلمات الإعجاب ظلت هي محتفظة بجمالها ورونقها وهندامها.
النظرات المعبرة كافية في كثير من الأحيان عندما تحمل معنى الحب أو الحنان أو الإعجاب.
لاحظ مزاج زوجتك فإذا وجدت أن بها تغيرًا ملحوظًا اسألها في حنان واهتمام (ما بك؟ ألاحظ أنك متعبة.. متغيرة.. هل هناك ما تشكين منه؟) تأكد أن هذه الكلمات مع نبرة صوتك الحانية قد تقلب تكشيرتها رأسا على عقب.
من الجميل أن تتغزل في جمال زوجتك، ولكن الأجمل أن تتغزل في عقلها وتفكيرها وأحاسيسها ومشاعرها.
إذا أردت أن تمتلك قلب امرأتك حدثها كل يوم عن شيء جديد اكتشفته فيها.
يردد البعض مقولات مثل: وإذا كانت زوجتي ليست جميلة ماذا أقول لها؟ وللرد على هؤلاء: إن "الجمال ليس جمال الشكل بل جمال الروح"، وإن العيون هي مصدر الإحساس بالجمال، فالعين الجميلة ترى كل الأشياء جميلة، وهناك عيون ترى حتى الجميل قبيحا.
استخدم كلمة "شكرًا"، فرغم كونها كلمة واحدة فإنها تكفي في موقف قد يستدعي ذلك، فما المانع أن تقولها لزوجتك عندما تقدم لك الشاي أو عندما تجدها متعبة وهي تعد لك الطعام..
"أعرف أنك متعبة ومجهدة.. سامحيني على عدم مساعدتي لك"، جملة تذيب كثيرا من الاحتقان والنقمة على العيش بطريقة مجهِدة ما بين متطلبات العمل ومتطلبات الزوج والأولاد والمنزل.
قرر أن تدخل المطبخ -ولو مرة واحدة في الشهر- وقم بإعداد وجبة العشاء، تأكد أن الجميع سيتسابق على مساعدتك وسوف تخلق روحًا جميلة من المرح داخل المنزل هذا اليوم.
إذا كنت مقدرًا لما مرت به زوجتك الفترة الأخيرة من تعب ما المانع أن تعود إليها بوردة جميلة مع كلمة تقدير لما بذلته.
فزوجتك لا تريد أن تبتاع لها "ألماسًا"، ولكن مجرد الاهتمام بأن تحضر شيئا ولو بسيطا له مفعول أكيد، وهو بنظر المرأة طلب إنساني تستحقه.
في بعض المناسبات -ولو مرة واحدة في العام- لا تبخل بأن تحضر لها هدية ثمينة وقيمة.
لا تنسَ أبدا عيد ميلادها فهي المناسبة الوحيدة الخاصة التي ما زالت تحتفظ بها.
لا تنسَ المناسبات المهمة المشتركة بينكما كعيد زواجكما، أول يوم رأيتها فيه، يوم معرفتكما بقدوم طفلكم الأول، ويكفي أن تقول لها عندما تستيقظ من النوم: كل عام وأنت بخير.
وفي النهاية تأكد أيها الزوج أنه ببعض الجهد البسيط سوف تحيل كل الغضب والتعب إلى حب وحنان يحيط جدران منزلك ويحميه


----------



## +Coptic+ (16 مارس 2010)

*موضوع رائع ومهم فعلا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور لتقييمك ويباركك يارب


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل 

ونصائح مفيده وحلوه اوى

شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووورة اختي للمرور والتعليق المميز


----------



## tamav maria (17 مارس 2010)

موضوع ممتاز اني بل  اتمني كل الازواج يقرؤه


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2010)

موضوع أكثر من رااااااائع يستحق التقييم يا حلو


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

مشكوووورة يا نيتا على المرور


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

joyful song قال:


> موضوع أكثر من رااااااائع يستحق التقييم يا حلو


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا" ياجوجو على تقييمك هههههههههههه انبسطت بيه


----------

